# St. James School in Cascais



## Renataelis (May 31, 2017)

Hi everyone! Would you please give me some information regarding St. James school? Did your children attend the school? Did you like it?
Is it accredited? Any piece of information is highly appreciated. 
Thank you in advance for your feedback.
Cheers,
Renata


----------



## Ioca (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello, is your son/daughter at St. James? We just got here and we are thinking about enrolling our 6, almost 7 year old son there. We were in the US. So he is used to a very open, easy going, practical environment, and intellectually challenging at the same time. How is the atmosphere at St. James like, academically and socially speaking? Thank you.


----------



## country roads (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi Ioca and Rnataelis, regarding your post about St. James, did either one of you enroll your a child there? How was your satisfaction with the education program there?


----------

